# Felony,the pitbull...



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Felony is in the hospital. She may have had a stroke or the lymphoma may have reached her brain. We're waiting for a neurology consult.

Last year I promised her no more hospital and she's been on hospice care since. I had a breakdown about leaving her there but her favorite techs are taking care of her.

She stumbled and fell by her bowl this a.m. and became progressively weaker. She was unable to stand or walk. I hope that she can be stabilized enough to bring her home. It was hard when my old girls left but Fel is my heart.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It is so hard to lose them. I hope she gets to come home.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you..this is so hard. The docs might not see her until 10 or so. I was offered a room to wait with her but I think that my presence would upset her--especially if she's unable to move.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

So sorry, hopefully she will get to come home. I will say a prayer for her.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

They just called..looks like a mini stroke but she's walking and recovering with meds! I get to pick her up and take her home in an hour.
I'm exhausted
Stupid dog, stupid cancer, stupid stroke.


----------

